

Introducing JazzChords.org - A site to create and share chord charts - gitaarik
http://blog.jazzchords.org/?p=5

======
pje
This is wonderful.

But please please please tell me that png files won't be the only format by
which to access the data.

~~~
gitaarik
No, it'll be a dynamic webpages. The png's are just screenshots.

